# using host file to block facebook



## jakleb

Hi all i am trying to block facebook using the host file, but it just wont die every other site i have tried to block works but i just cant seem to block face book..... WHY ?
i have put a copy of the file below have a look for me and please tell me were im going wrong.... Thanks all


# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host

127.0.0.1       localhost
::1             localhost
127.0.0.1 www.mirror.co.uk
127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com
127.0.0.1 facebook.com
127.0.0.1 http://en-gb.facebook.com/index.php?lh=a74299224cc256735fc970be63856b12&
127.0.0.1 http://www.facebook.com/home.php?
127.0.0.1 www.bbc.co.uk
 0.0.0.0     www.facebook.com
127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com
69.63.184.142 
69.63.187.17 
69.63.187.19 
69.63.181.11 
69.63.181.12
# Block Facebook  
127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com 
127.0.0.1 facebook.com  
127.0.0.1 static.ak.fbcdn.net  
127.0.0.1 www.static.ak.fbcdn.net 
127.0.0.1 login.facebook.com  
127.0.0.1 www.login.facebook.com 
127.0.0.1 fbcdn.net  
127.0.0.1 www.fbcdn.net 
127.0.0.1 fbcdn.com  
127.0.0.1 www.fbcdn.com 
127.0.0.1 static.ak.connect.facebook.com  
127.0.0.1 www.static.ak.connect.facebook.com


----------



## brian

jakleb said:


> Hi all i am trying to block facebook using the host file, but it just wont die every other site i have tried to block works but i just cant seem to block face book..... WHY ?
> i have put a copy of the file below have a look for me and please tell me were im going wrong.... Thanks all
> 
> 
> # For example:
> #
> #      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
> #       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host
> 
> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> ::1             localhost
> 127.0.0.1 www.mirror.co.uk
> 127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com
> 127.0.0.1 facebook.com
> 127.0.0.1 http://en-gb.facebook.com/index.php?lh=a74299224cc256735fc970be63856b12&
> 127.0.0.1 http://www.facebook.com/home.php?
> 127.0.0.1 www.bbc.co.uk
> 0.0.0.0     www.facebook.com
> 127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com
> 69.63.184.142
> 69.63.187.17
> 69.63.187.19
> 69.63.181.11
> 69.63.181.12
> # Block Facebook
> 127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com
> 127.0.0.1 facebook.com
> 127.0.0.1 static.ak.fbcdn.net
> 127.0.0.1 www.static.ak.fbcdn.net
> 127.0.0.1 login.facebook.com
> 127.0.0.1 www.login.facebook.com
> 127.0.0.1 fbcdn.net
> 127.0.0.1 www.fbcdn.net
> 127.0.0.1 fbcdn.com
> 127.0.0.1 www.fbcdn.com
> 127.0.0.1 static.ak.connect.facebook.com
> 127.0.0.1 www.static.ak.connect.facebook.com



It could be a few things. One have you tried it without www.? Also it could just be that it is still in your cache. go into cmd and type ipconfig /flushdns
See if those work

If it still does not work, go into cmd and type ping facebook.com and post what it says


----------

